
This Stanford Professor Has a Theory on Why 2017 Is Filled with Jerks - bojanvidanovic
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2017/09/robert-sutton-asshole-survival-guide.html
======
sharemywin
“Most of politics is everybody calling everybody else assholes.” \- Robert
Sutton

Greatest line ever about politics.

